# Can you use two Maverick Redi-Chek at the same time



## lookwow (Jan 31, 2011)

Like the topic says want to know if i can run 2 of them at the same time or will they get mest up and confused? Want to put one in each of the pieces of meat im doing this weekend.


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 31, 2011)

My brother and I have done it several times with our UDS's running side by side. I don't know if they run on on different frequency's or how it works but we were able to do it and have both of the units work just fine. Two weekend ago I ran my ET-73 and ET-732 side by side in the same smoker to compare the two and they worked fine. Maybe someone knows if they are on different frequency's or what but we were worried about the same thing and though the wireless remote units would get all screwed up and not know which base to connect to but it didn't seem to be an issue for us.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jan 31, 2011)

I've used three thermometers on several occasions and not had a problem. Have fun.


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 31, 2011)

bwsmith_2000 said:


> I've used three thermometers on several occasions and not had a problem. Have fun.




Were they all wireless and all the same kind? Just curious as I'm sure different brands could be running on different frequency's so they may not interfere with each other. I'm anxiously waiting to get an explanation on how the same make and model can run side by side and not interfere with each other. I'm sure someone knows how this works.


----------



## jakethessnake (Jan 31, 2011)

I run my ET 73 and Et 7 together almost all the time. A few weeks back I turned the ET 73 receiver on and accidently started the et 7 sender, and it picked it up. Not quite sure how that worked, but it did :)


----------



## lookwow (Feb 1, 2011)

I just went and got the other one. They seem to work fine as long as i turn one on and get it working and then turn the other on. They must lock into eachother or something.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 1, 2011)

I have 4 acu-rites and use them at the same time. They must be on different frequency's. The receivers work with only one of the senders, they won't interchange. I bet the technology is the same industry wide.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 2, 2011)

lookwow said:


> I just went and got the other one. They seem to work fine as long as i turn one on and get it working and then turn the other on. They must lock into eachother or something.




That's how I do mine to. Just get the one turned on and sync it up with the wireless unit then go onto the second one and they don't seem to interfere. I have not tried to interchange the units to see if they will work with each other or if they will only work with the unit they came with in the box.


----------

